# [OT] kde - soft

## m3k2

witam

uwazam ze calkiem pozyteczna rzecza bedzie zalozenie topiku o programach jakie uzywacie moze nie koniecznie wylacznie pod kde, co prawda mozna sobie wyemergowac info na ale jesli ktos z czegos kozysta, mam na mysli soft to z pewnych powodow, mysle ze mozna by postowac tak: soft - przeznacznie - info   :Smile:  pozdrawiam wszystkich maniakow gentooLast edited by m3k2 on Tue Jan 18, 2005 7:57 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dawid159

Pomysł ciekawy  :Wink:  ale wydaje mi się, że zostanie uznany za off-topic  :Smile:  Dodaj [OT] na początku tematu   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## qdlacz

Do poczty Kmail

Do muzyki XMMS

Do filmów Mplayer

I szukam jakiegos sprawdzonego GUI do mencodera

----------

## rampage7

muzyka

xmms - łatwości obsługi interfesju winampa chyba nic nie przebije

śledzę też postępy prac nad amaroK'iem - wszystko idzie w bardzo dobrą stronę - program ładnie wygląda, nie wymaga arts (można użyć engine xine), całkiem wygodnie można zarządzać przy jego pomocy sporą liczbą plików muzycznych.

Wideo

Odtwarzanie:

Dla xvid, divx i innych Mplayer jest nie do przebicia.

Dla DVD Xine z kolei najlepszy, bo w mplayerze obsługa DVD jakaś takaś kulawa poprostu jest.

Kompresja:

Do xvid można kompresować filmy na wiele sposobów. Jeden czy dwa filmy skompresowałem nawet ale teraz to juz nie pamietam nawet z czego korzystałem.

Jak ktoś szuka czegoś na styl VirtualDub'a to chyba Avidemux2 będzie dobry - ale zastrzegam - nie testowałem go dokładniej.

Kompresja DVD9 do DVD5:

Interesuje mnie tylko metoda ponownego kodowania materiału przy użyciu pełnowartosciowego kodeka mpeg2. Pod windowsem np. jest DVD Rebuilder do tego celu. Pod Linuksem chyba jak narazie pustka - wielka szoda.

Biuro

OpenOffice

Grafika

Gimp uber alles  :Very Happy: 

Ciekawie zapowiada sie Krita - zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

Przeglądarka www

Nie ma ideału.

Firefox - mułowate GUI, ale za to bardzo uporządkowane i nieprzeładowane bajerami. Mocno obciąża procesor przy przewijaniu strony i wogóle na takich ładniejszych graficznie stronach jak np. http://enlightenment.org .

Opera - nie jest darmowa, ma dużo szybsze GUI, ale przeładowane i zakręcone. Dużo mniej zjada CPU przy przewijaniu strony od firefoxa, na ładnie wygladających stronach również szybsza.

Konqueror - totalnie niewygodna przeglądarka. Ale za to khtml to bardzo obiecująca sprawa - błędów w wyswietlaniu stron prawie już nie ma, a obciązenie CPU na stronach w stylu http://enlightenment.org jest chyba ze 3 razy niższe niż na mozillach.

Poczta

KMail

Komunikator

Kadu chyba najwygodniejsze, najpewniejsze i najładniejsze.

nagrywanie CD/DVD

K3B jest nie do przebicia.

Jak mi się przypomni coś jeszcze to napiszę  :Smile: 

edit: no i przypomniało mi się  :Smile: 

obsługa aparatu cyfrowego i zarządzanie zdjęciami

Digikam - od wersji 7.0 to już wogóle wypas jest.

----------

## m3k2

cos do przegladani pdf'ow i plikow graficznych  :Smile:  widzialem kila ale moze ktos ma cos dobrego sprawdzonego

----------

## piotrek_123

Muzyka: XMMS

Video: MPlayer

Dokumenty: OpenOffice-ximian

WWW: Firefox

Poczta: Thunderbird

GG: Kadu

Jabber & ICQ: Psi

Grafika: Kuickshow & GIMP

PDF: Xpdf & Kpdf

Menadzer: Konqueror

CD-rw: K3B

Ripping: Grip

Sampling: Audacity

Creating music: Rosegarden

Creating www: Quanta

Więc jak widac bardziej pasuje mi qt niz gtk chociaz sa wyjatki  :Wink: 

Pozdroofki

----------

## smyqlek

...a czy jest jakis klient poczty na linuxa przynajmniej tak dobry jak najlepszy pod windowsem - The Bat!  :Question: 

----------

## piotrek_123

Hmm.. ciężko powiedzieć, dla mnie Thunderbird/Mozilla Mail są do niego podobne, ale to moje osobiste odczucie.

Pozdroofki

----------

## Polin

 *smyqlek wrote:*   

> ...a czy jest jakis klient poczty na linuxa przynajmniej tak dobry jak najlepszy pod windowsem - The Bat! 

 

Sylpheed jest dosc podobny i bardzo szybki.

----------

## Robert W.

 *qdlacz wrote:*   

> I szukam jakiegos sprawdzonego GUI do mencodera

 Ja zanim nie zmieniłem mencodera na avidemux używałem gmencoder.

----------

## coyote01

krusader - menedzer plikow - http://krusader.sourceforge.net/

----------

## qdlacz

Do PDFów to Acrobat Reader Dla Linuxa

Sprawdza sie w Pracy (Serwis KOMP.) 

Wiele instr, serwisowych, manuali (Drukarki, Kopiaki) czasem "linuxowe" programy nie wyświetlają pewnych rzeczy.

 :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## psycepa

Grafika: gqview || pornview || xnview + gimp

poczta: sylpheed-claws (!!!)  || sylpheed || Evolution || Kmail

www: links uber alles :>, opera(!!!), firefox, mozilla,

pdf: xpdf, acroread (adobe acrobat reader)

GG + Jabber + ICQ plus cholera wie co jeszcze = PSI (!!!)

ftp: gftp 

zarzadzanie plikami : midnight commander (4ever !!!) || XNC (X northern commander) || Nautilus (ciezkawo)

muzyka xmms || mpg123

p2p : Azureus (!!!)

dokumenty: OOffice || Star Office || Koffice etc...

programowanie: Kdevelop (!!!)

tworzenie www: quanta || bluefish

VoIP: skype

irc: irssi || Xchat

filmy: mplayer || aviplay

desklety: gdesklets (!!!)

----------

## joker

a mozecie polecic jakis program do obrobki zdjec? tylko jakis bardziej zaawansowany z duza iloscia mozliwosci przerobienia zdjecia.

----------

